# WOLFCRAFT DRILL STAND



## RogerD (21 Oct 2007)

Having just had the pleasure of borrowing one of these to complete a demanding project, and having had to give it back, I'd like to track one down for myself because they're so accurate! They have a solid hexagonal pillar with the rack machined into the solid steel, with a simple one-piece cast carriage to accept the standard 43mm power drill collar. Wolfcraft don't appear to make them any more, so where should I start asking around?


----------



## bugbear (22 Oct 2007)

RogerD said:


> Having just had the pleasure of borrowing one of these to complete a demanding project, and having had to give it back, I'd like to track one down for myself because they're so accurate! They have a solid hexagonal pillar with the rack machined into the solid steel, with a simple one-piece cast carriage to accept the standard 43mm power drill collar. Wolfcraft don't appear to make them any more, so where should I start asking around?



I've seen a few, and own one. To get good movement the tightening of the sliding (plastic) piece onto the (yes, very nice) vertical pillar is rather critical. I have a 5mm allen key attached to mine for the almost continuous tweaking it needs.

Also, the fixing of the vertical into the base is not as well engineered as I'd like.

However, it's certainly still better than many other drill stands, but a "proper" drill press is still far superior.

BugBear


----------



## Another Dave (22 Oct 2007)

RogerD said:


> They have a solid hexagonal pillar with the rack machined into the solid steel, with a simple one-piece cast carriage to accept the standard 43mm power drill collar. Wolfcraft don't appear to make them any more, so where should I start asking around?



The stand you describe is an older type of Wolcraft stand, the later ones, as Bugbear appears to have, are not nearly as good, and are in fact a bit sloppy, we've got one!

Axminster do a stand for just over £30, and it is very good, we have a large new Bosch drill mounted in one permanently and it is great.

David.


----------



## DuncanvdH (22 Oct 2007)

Yep. My dad has the old hexa one, I have the newer one with the round pillar. But having recently bought a real drill press I would say you are way better off with that, far more torque, you know the exact rpm and FAR QUIETER!!

Especially cutting plugs is much easier with the drill press because of the higher torque @ low rpm.

Duncan


----------



## matthewwh (22 Oct 2007)

Ditto.

I struggled on for years with the round version, the upgrade from that to a proper drill press was nothing short of revolutionary!


----------



## bugbear (24 Oct 2007)

Another Dave said:


> RogerD said:
> 
> 
> > They have a solid hexagonal pillar with the rack machined into the solid steel, with a simple one-piece cast carriage to accept the standard 43mm power drill collar. Wolfcraft don't appear to make them any more, so where should I start asking around?
> ...



There seems to be some confusion as to which stand I have, with all its imperfections.

This should resolve matters....







Despite appearance the "traveller" that holds the drill is (metal coloured...) plastic.

BugBear


----------



## Another Dave (24 Oct 2007)

Thanks for clarification.

And I thought the older one, as you have, was BETTER! :shock: 

I definately have the later version - round pilar etc, but the carriage is all metal. 

Dave.


----------



## mrendu43 (27 May 2012)

hello i know that this post i realy old. 

i have similar but even more older model of wolfcraft drill stand also with hex pillar but the carige is cast aluminum.
did you try to scrape some of the paint to si if it is realy plastic?


----------



## bugbear (28 May 2012)

mrendu43 said:


> hello i know that this post i realy old.
> 
> i have similar but even more older model of wolfcraft drill stand also with hex pillar but the carige is cast aluminum.
> did you try to scrape some of the paint to si if it is realy plastic?



No - but it flexes easily in my fingers...

BugBear


----------



## WilyWelshman (28 May 2012)

Hi all,

Just happened upon this thread. Managed to bag myself one of these at the weekend (hexagonal shaft version) with an XY milling table and what looks like a milling head. It looks as if the head rotates too. Does anyone have an idea where I might find a manual or operating destructions? 

TIA

Wily 
8)


----------



## Corset (29 May 2012)

Dear Wily
If you go on the wolfcraft website you can still download if you type in the model number which has lots lots zeros from what I remember. Its not the best though. I had one for a while before i upgraded to drill press. I could never seem to keep the drill in place when working in metal. It just gradually pushed out.
Good in wood though. the key might be to have a drill with a metal collar rather than plastic.
Owen


----------



## RogerP (29 May 2012)

There seems to be several models. This is mine which has a metal carriage.


----------



## WilyWelshman (29 May 2012)

RogerP

That looks almost the same as mine (definitely metal) but its bolted into an XY table. Does yours rotate for angled drilling?

Corset,

Took a look there first but the elder (non-product line) stands seem to have a list of parts but no manual 

Wily


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2012)

I had the heavy Bosch one, which is similar except the column is round (which I never found to be a disadvantage). I fixed it in a small bench ((3' x 18") with the base flush with bench, and made a fence to span it - it didn't need really fine adjustment because that could be done by swiveling the head, fitted my small router (43mm collar) and had a brilliant small router bench. It was ideal for small, difficult to hold bits.


----------



## jimi43 (30 May 2012)

At the risk of extending this ancient thread and still pondering the relevance in the "HAND TOOLS" forum...I too have one.






Mine is slightly more primitive...it doesn't have a micro-adjustment but is none the less...very useful indeed.






I have a selection of milling cutters...and in combination with a little BOSCH router...this makes quite a precision piece of DIY kit...






...until I can afford a mini-milling machine proper.

Mine is a hex column with a very beautifully crafted gear lift....






The arm pulls out so that when it bottoms out...it can be moved back for further downward travel...






It also has a moveable depth stop which is really handy!

I have yet to make an X-Y bed for it and in the absence of a proper one..I am currently adapting an old lathe cross-slide assembly.

It isn't butch enough for anything other than small milling jobs but that's fine by me.

Jim


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2012)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## jumps (2 Jun 2012)

glad you did add to it Jim, I now have a use for a spare Wolfcraft thingy (yes I have one too) and a spare POF500...


----------



## MIGNAL (2 Jun 2012)

I have the same stand that Roger has. I have a Bosch POF500 Router mounted in it. Useful little overhead router set up.


----------

